# [SOLVED] Low-cost router for multiple static IP's (cable) ?



## Yethu (Dec 25, 2007)

I have two static IP's for 2 websites on an openSuse/Apache server.

My Netgear router (FR114P) only lets one through.

The 2004 thread here helpfully said I need a router with static NAT (one-to-one address translation)....

Could you point me toward the lowest-cost reliable routers now available?

Thanks....


(Using a switch to put the server outside the router won't work for me because I update the server frequently from inside the router and the server uses a database inside.)

(TimeWarner business cable)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Low-cost router for multiple static IP's (cable) ?*

Well, a router that handles two static IP addresses and *low cost* don't go together. :smile: I have never seen a cheap SOHO router that has the capability.

You could probably setup a Linux machine as a gateway and accomplish this, I haven't really researched this option.

You might also be able to use the switch outside the router, and connect a second NIC in the server machine to the router to allow access and updates.


----------



## Yethu (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Low-cost router for multiple static IP's (cable) ?*

Thanks for the reality check (and quick answer)....
---

You say I "might" be able to connect the server with a second NIC to the cable (without going through the router).

What are the potential difficulties?

Will that expose the server to outside risks? The Windows network (using Samba to the Linux server)?
---

(I'm not a network person, so I'd need local help if this could get messy....)


----------



## Yethu (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Low-cost router for multiple static IP's (cable) ?*

Possible workaround:

I just realized that I can just host the second website someplace else.

(The first website is hosted here because it uses a database program that must be here.)

I'd assumed that I could run the second website here just by telling my cheap router to handle the additional static IP.

Since the second website is just static pages, I can put it anywhere and update remotely. And cancel the second IP.

Make sense?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Low-cost router for multiple static IP's (cable) ?*

There you go, and that should solve any issue with two IP addresses. :smile:


----------



## Yethu (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Low-cost router for multiple static IP's (cable) ?*

Thanks for quickly getting me pointed in the right direction....


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Low-cost router for multiple static IP's (cable) ?*

No problem, that's what we do here. :smile:


----------

